# A friendly reminder: Exam registration ends TODAY, February 23



## miloc (Feb 23, 2012)

Exam registration ends at 11:59:59 PM EST on Thursday, February 23. You must register before then to take an exam.

https://apps.ncees.org/registration/


----------

